# NBDL draft



## TheBigEasy (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone know when the NBDL draft will begin? I am curious who will get drafted, cuz I think that a lot of players that weren't drafted or signed are very interesting players for this league. Maybe Cooke or Haslem or Barnes.....

mzzls,

The Big Easy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBigEasy</b>!
> Does anyone know when the NBDL draft will begin? I am curious who will get drafted, cuz I think that a lot of players that weren't drafted or signed are very interesting players for this league. Maybe Cooke or Haslem or Barnes.....
> 
> mzzls,
> ...


I think COoke is signed to the SUpersonics


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: NBDL draft*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I think COoke is signed to the SUpersonics


yep, he is.


----------

